# der Deutsche / ein Deutscher (definiteness and inflections)



## flyingwitch

Hello.

I have realized that there are two categories of nouns in the German language. One changes its ending when changing the article from definite into indefinite and the other type does not (still in the Nominative case only).

Examples:

First type:

der Deutsche vs ein Deutscher

And the second type:

der Hund vs ein Hund
der Tisch vs ein Tisch

My hypothesis is that most German nouns are of the second type.

Could you please confirm my hypothesis and also provide more examples of the first type?

Thank you.


----------



## Dymn

The "first type" are substantivized adjectives and as such follow adjectival declension.


----------



## Hutschi

Also participles made to nouns work this way, example:

studieren: verb
studierend; participle

Noun
der Studierende
ein Studierender
die Studierende
eine Studierende

Plural:
Studierende
die Studierenden


----------



## JClaudeK

lewinwitch said:


> First type:
> der Deutsche vs ein Deutscher


See here


> The nouns of this class are mostly adjectives used as nouns. They are inflected like adjectives.


Replace "Stem" by Deutsch...../ Bekannt.../ Krank...../ Jugendlich.... etc.


----------



## Hutschi

What do you think: Can we classify the participles as adjectives in this context? This would simplify  it much.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Can we classify the participles as adjectives in this context?


 Yes, participles are adjectives.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Yes, participles are adjectives.


I would say that they have a double nature:  adjective and verb - according to context.
_Eine ansteckende Krankheit/ein verrückter Mensch_ (here adjective),
_ein uns alle betreffendes Unglück/das vor 2 Stunden kaputtgegangene Auto_ (here verb).
In both cases they follow the adjectival declension, though.
Do you agree?


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> I would say that they have a double nature: adjective and verb - according to context.



I agree.
We have two aspects: syntax and semantics.




bearded said:


> das vor 2 Stunden kaputtgegangene Auto


Here it is syntactially an adjective - or better: it is used as adjective.
Semantically it has some properties of the verb. It describes time, with a status change after a process.

In our context (word building) the syntax is the main context. Syntactically it behaves like an adjective, so we can consider it as adjective.

In English language (as far as I understand it) it is an adjective.
In German language it depends on the used grammar. In school grammar as I learned it it is a participle and behaves like an adjective, and it is used like an adjective.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> I would say that they have a double nature: adjective and verb - according to context.


Grammatically the participle has the function of an adjective. A participle can be considered as a special derivative of a verb, like a gerund, too. But it is not a verb in the narrower sense of the term anymore.

Of course, semantically the meaning of the verb is still present in most participles anyway.


----------



## flyingwitch

Hello. I have something else to share here - I have decided to post again in this old thread.

It seems that when you translate "a/the inhabitant of a country" into German, the only case, when there is the issue with adding the "r" letter to the end is for the "a/the German man". Look:

ein Deutscher / der Deutsche - a/the German man
ein Franzose / der Franzose - a/the French man
ein Japaner / der Japaner - a/the Japanese man
ein Tscheche / der Tscheche - a/the Czech man

Could you please confirm / disprove this thought?


----------



## jazyk

Czech has substantivized adjectives as well: vrátný (doorman) - vidím vrátného (I see the/a doorman). That is the case with deutsch, but not with the other nationalities you mentioned, as the adjectives are französisch, japanisch, and tschechisch.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, just one speciality:

der Deutsche - may have also a general meaning, if you compare properties. This works also with other nationalities.
You can read it often in older texts. 

DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


> rühmend darfs der Deutsche sagen,
> höher darf das herz ihm schlagen,
> selbst erschuf er sich den werth


Schiller 

Here "der Deutsche" means "ein (beliebiger) Deutscher".


----------



## Kajjo

lewinwitch said:


> the only case, when there is the issue with adding the "r" letter to the end is for the "a/the German man".


Well, not really. The seeming exception of declension arises due to the fact that "der Deutsche" is formed from an adjective and is not a noun of its own. Thus "der Deutsche / ein Deutscher" behaves exactly as all adjectives and participles do that are turned into nouns -- in this sense it is no exception at all.

_ein Bekannter, der Bekannte
ein Jugendlicher, der Jugendliche
ein Erwachsener, der Erwachsene
ein Angestellter, der Angestellte_

But you are right, that "deutsch / Deutscher" is an exception -- but not in declension, but in the choice of word itself.


----------



## Boyar

Kajjo said:


> "deutsch / Deutscher" is an exception -- but not in declension, but in the choice of word itself.



And "aboriginal/Aboriginer (Ureinwohner Australiens)" should be another exception:


> Der australische Spielfilm (1976) schildert unsentimental die eigenartige Freundschaft zwischen einem Jungen, einem Pelikan und *einem Aboriginer*.
> 
> DIESE WOCHE IM FERNSEHEN Donnerstag, 25. 12. - DER SPIEGEL 52/1980





> In Australien ist er so erfolgreich wie Adele und die Foo Fighters, jetzt gab er Königin Elisabeth ein privates Konzert: *der Aborigine* Gurrumul.
> 
> Der Aborigine und die Queen


----------



## JClaudeK

Boyar said:


> And "aboriginal/Aboriginer (Ureinwohner Australiens)" should be another exception:


Ich glaube, Du irrst Dich. 
Siehe
canoonet - Aborigine - Wortformen, Flexion, Beugung, Deklination, Konjugation


----------



## Boyar

JClaudeK said:


> Ich glaube, Du irrst Dich.
> Siehe
> canoonet - Aborigine - Wortformen, Flexion, Beugung, Deklination, Konjugation



Doch worin besteht genau mein Irrtum? 
Bei Canoonet gibt es keine Kommentare zu _einem Aboriginer_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Boyar said:


> Doch worin besteht genau mein Irrtum?


_Der Aborigine_ ist offensichtlich keine Ausnahme und "_einem Aborigine*r*_" ein Fehler.


----------



## Boyar

JClaudeK said:


> ... ist ... "_einem Aborigine*r*_" ein Fehler.



Und was sollen wir denn mit dem im SPIEGEL veröffentlichten Beispiel machen? (siehe #14)


----------



## JClaudeK

Ein Fehler ist ein Fehler. _Das kommt in den besten Familien vor_.


----------



## Hutschi

Es wurde nach einer Wortbildungsregel neu gebildet, dabei wurde das vorhandene Wort nicht berücksichtigt. Das kommt vor Allem vor, wenn Wörter selten verwendet werden.


----------



## Kajjo

Boyar said:


> Und was sollen wir denn mit dem im SPIEGEL veröffentlichten Beispiel machen? (siehe #14)


Ist halt ein Fehler, ich bin da ganz bei JCK #19. Einzelne Fundstellen sind doch nie Beleg für Regeln.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich muss vielleicht präzisieren:
Das Wort wurde nach einer deutschen Wortbildungsregel neu erstellt/interpretiert. Das geschieht täglich tausendfach und spontan mit vielen Wörtern. Das Prinzip ist in unserem Fall Analogie. Falsch ist es, weil es das Wort schon gibt und es anders verwendet wird.
Was ich nicht weiß, gab es das Wort in der vom Redakteur verwendeten Schreibweise zeitweise?


----------



## Kajjo

Meine Güte, wir müssen doch nicht alles zerreden. Es gibt eine offizielle Rechtschreibung und auch das Auswärtige Amt erstellt Listen von korrekten Bezeichnungen. Was korrekt ist, ist also völlig klar.

In _einem _Fernsehprogramm taucht eine falsche Deklination auf. Das kann Tippfehler oder Flektionsfehler sein, aber es ist so oder so einfach nur ein Fehler. Wenn wir Fernsehprogramme zugrunde legen würden, könnten wir hier täglich über tausend Worte diskutieren. Fehler passieren und das ist auch nicht tragisch. Aber daraus gleich eine linguistische Diskussionen entfachen zu wollen, das ist meines Erachtens falsch. 

Es hilft doch im Sinne der Titelfrage viel mehr, ganz klar zu sagen: Falsch. 

Aborigine wird ja sogar English gesprochen und man kann das einfach so hinnehmen.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau: Duden [ɛbəˈrɪdʒini] 

Ich denke aber: Beim Spiegel hat der Redakteur es "eingedeutscht", also auch nach deutschen Regeln ausgesprochen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Beim Spiegel hat der Redakteur es "eingedeutscht", also auch nach deutschen Regeln ausgesprochen.


Ich bleibe dabei: Tippfehler. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass er das deutsch ausgesprochen hat oder überhaupt drüber nachgedacht hat. Das war ein Fernsehprogramm. Wer weiß, welche Hilfskraft das getippt hat. Die haben ja alle kaum noch Lektorate.


----------

